# Arado 196 in trouble



## sunny91 (Jan 30, 2008)

It is not easy in the big waves..


Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Jan 30, 2008)

How to lose an engine ! Good vid, Sunny !

Charles


----------



## sunny91 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ar 196
Type Reconnaissance
Manufacturer Arado
Maiden flight May 1937
Introduced November, 1938
Primary users Kriegsmarine
Bulgarian Air Force
Finnish Air Force
Romanian Air Force
Produced 1938-44
Number built 541


Sunny


----------



## evangilder (Jan 30, 2008)

Yikes! That looked like it got REAL hot.


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow I guess the engine mounts were weak


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ya think they went back and redesigned the engine mounts?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2008)

8)


----------



## Graeme (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks Sunny.
The self-destructing Arado 196 is the B-series V4, civil registration OVMB. Only three were built incorporating a single main float with stabilising floats. Based on a lengthy evaluation (the stabilising floats tended to 'dig-in' on choppy seas) it was decided to manufacture the twin float A-series.


----------



## sunny91 (Feb 2, 2008)

thanks for the info Graeme..

Sunny


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 4, 2008)

Great clip Sunny!


----------

